# Beginner Question re: Model Tree/animal sourcing



## Juanny (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi, 

I am trying to find a source for large quantities of model trees and animals. I am not a model train enthusiast, but I do have some projects that require these types of models, and I have no idea where to start looking. Basically I need pine trees (with and without snow on them) between 1.5" and 4" tall and animals such as bears and moose in the same scale. I'm not sure what scale that is, I have seen things such as HO and N, but I'm not sure what that means. 

I am also specifically looking for these items in large quantities, ie: 100-500 pieces at a time. I've searched some websites, but I haven't really been able to find bulk quantities. 

Any help that anyone can provide would be great. I'm in Canada, but don't have a problem shipping from the US, or picking up items at a US address. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Juanny, HO means the scale is 1:87 and N is 1:160. Sounds like you're looking for N scale. Any model train store or eBay would be a good start, but you can also check with manufacturers like Woodland Scenics.


----------



## Hold'ErNewt (Nov 27, 2012)

A quick search brought up these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Heki-100-sm...165309?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19d787853d


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/D3513-100pc...759378?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3ccd70cc52 ...or similar listings on eBay.

Cheap animals are another matter though...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Check out Walthers, too ...

www.walthers.com

Not the cheapest source, but they might have specific things that others do not.

TJ


----------

